# Alfine 8 First Impressions on my FS 29er



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

It finally stopped raining today and I got a chance to try the Alfine out on the trail. I picked up the Handbuilt wheel with the Velocity Dyad rim and SG-S501 hub for $230. It went on my Intense Spider 29er which added 4lbs and made it over 33lbs.

First big thing I noticed is I don't like the shifting. I have to stop spinning for a second before the gear changes. The cool part is that the shift is almost instant and in some situations it really helps but in others it made me lose momentum. Maybe I could get used to that.

The 8 speed gear range was sufficient. It reminded me the first time I got on a 29er with a 12-34 and I couldn't find that "perfect" gear that I loved on my 26. Now I can't even tell the difference. I'm glad I put the 20T on the Alfine first instead of the 22T; 22 would have been way too easy up top. I stayed mostly in the 32T upfront but dropped it down a couple of times to the 26T ring. The double ring setup works but might need to flip the rear cog and remove the spacer on the BB.

It rode pretty well but there was some chatter/rattling in the rear when I was going over rough stuff. I torqued it to 40ft/lbs and thought it might be loose; I brought a wrench just in case for this. Not sure where the chatter was coming from. When I was pedaling the thing was very quiet but when coasting over roots something rattled. Shifted fine, pedaled without a hiccup, nothing felt loose. Pushed it hard for 10 miles; no issues.

The weight was definitely there. The bike rode fine but it just wasn't the lighter feel I was used to. I know it's a heavy rim, hub and spokes but just saying. Maybe I was too tired to ride, it was too hot and whatever but I gave up on the first lap and didn't feel like doing it backwards.

I like the idea but I'm not sure how I feel after only 10 miles. Though I don't think I'm going to keep the wheel on the Spider. I want my fast bike back. Building up another 29er and I might try it there but not sure yet, the frame's already heavy. Or maybe picking up the Vicious Fat Sheba rim for the fat bike. I think the Pugsley would be better off with the Alfine but that beast is already over 38lbs. Guess I'll see...


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

That seems like a bargin. Are you sure it added that much weight after the stuff you took off was counted? I've never been clear on the chainring issue...is there a minimum size for the alfine?


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

finch2 said:


> That seems like a bargin. Are you sure it added that much weight after the stuff you took off was counted? I've never been clear on the chainring issue...is there a minimum size for the alfine?


Yes, I'm sure it added that much weight, I weighed it. My other wheel is an XT WH-MT75 which is a 24 spoke and is much lighter.

From what I searched Shimano doesn't have a limit on the chainring sizes. There were a few posts of people contacting them about it and they were told no limit. Though I didn't contact them so I can't be 100% sure.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Let us know if you have any issues later on, as if I can run a small ring on it I may get on later down the track too!


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

norcom said:


> It went on my Intense Spider 29er which added 4lbs and made it over 33lbs.


:eekster: :eekster:

That's a lot !!!!
I added a Rohloff on a full XTR bike and it added only 1,5 pounds.
When you say 4 pounds , have you weighed the wheel only only ?


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

fokof said:


> :eekster: :eekster:
> 
> That's a lot !!!!
> I added a Rohloff on a full XTR bike and it added only 1,5 pounds.
> When you say 4 pounds , have you weighed the wheel only only ?


I haven't weighed the wheel alone, didn't think about it. Also now that I think about it I forgot to weigh the bike when I changed the seatpost from Thomson 400mm to a Gravity Dropper 350mm. Not sure how much weight that would add though.

This Handspun Alfine wheel is VERY HEFTY. Dyad rim, 32 spokes 2mm. It feels like a rock compared to the XT set. I'm sure if I went with a lighter rim and lighter spokes it could easily drop a pound but I wanted something bullet proof.

I haven't taken it out again yet, it's been raining and I've had tons of work. I read that on the Rohloff you also need to ease off the pedaling to change gears. I guess that on a transmission system you need a clutch of sorts no matter what.  I just need more time on the Alfine.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

you'll get used to it. It does have some disadvantages but if you aren't racing it it doesn't matter. The other factors on balance make up for it IMO. Also I grew up and raced on friction shifters so it's nothing new, and no issue for me on the rohloff


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

I was so curious abouthte chainring question that I emailed shimano and they said...

"Thanks for contacting Shimano. You can run any size chain ring with an internally geared hub, you will only be changing the overall gearing range. The Alfine 11 speed hub can be used in conjunction with our CT-S500 chain tensioner, which allows the use of two chainrings. I hope this is helpful, feel free to contact us again."

This sounds great, but I have some niggling doubt still...surely there is some limit? I am not always convinced I get the right answer to my questions. Even the local Rohloff agent didn't understand the difference between a chainline and chainring (but that may have been a language barrier). Anyway, I may think the Alfine through if I do another build as that would get the gearing right for me without the incredible expense. I jus tneed to check the warrantee


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

finch2 said:


> I was so curious abouthte chainring question that I emailed shimano and they said...
> 
> "Thanks for contacting Shimano. You can run any size chain ring with an internally geared hub, you will only be changing the overall gearing range. The Alfine 11 speed hub can be used in conjunction with our CT-S500 chain tensioner, which allows the use of two chainrings. I hope this is helpful, feel free to contact us again."
> 
> This sounds great, but I have some niggling doubt still...surely there is some limit? I am not always convinced I get the right answer to my questions. Even the local Rohloff agent didn't understand the difference between a chainline and chainring (but that may have been a language barrier). Anyway, I may think the Alfine through if I do another build as that would get the gearing right for me without the incredible expense. I jus tneed to check the warrantee


Cool!

My guess is that with the new Alfine 11 coming out they want to have people riding this drivetrain offroad and pushing it to the limit. I bet having a hub replaced under warranty to them is worth seeing what breaks on it. I might be wrong. There's just not that much info on the hubs lifespan and what/how it broke compared to regular derailleur setups.


----------



## Deserteagle99uzi (Sep 15, 2008)

finch2 said:


> I was so curious abouthte chainring question that I emailed shimano and they said...
> 
> "Thanks for contacting Shimano. You can run any size chain ring with an internally geared hub, you will only be changing the overall gearing range. The Alfine 11 speed hub can be used in conjunction with our CT-S500 chain tensioner, which allows the use of two chainrings. I hope this is helpful, feel free to contact us again."
> 
> This sounds great, but I have some niggling doubt still...surely there is some limit? I am not always convinced I get the right answer to my questions. Even the local Rohloff agent didn't understand the difference between a chainline and chainring (but that may have been a language barrier). Anyway, I may think the Alfine through if I do another build as that would get the gearing right for me without the incredible expense. I jus tneed to check the warrantee


I think this question was semi-answered a few months back here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=544654

Specifically:

"Just blew up my hub this weekend. Running a 26x22 combo on my Alfine seems to have done it in. I was doing alot of standing and cranking on the pedals and I think I stripped the clutch. Now it feels like the clutch will barely catch but then it just spins out, giving me no forward motion. Its also very hard to move the shifter now. It does still select gears, just doesn't hold them. Like the clutch is slipping..."

4th post down


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Deserteagle99uzi said:


> I think this question was semi-answered a few months back here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=544654
> 
> ...


 Thanks - that is the kind of information I was looking for


----------

